# Do You Like Receiving Classical Albums/Music As A Gift?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My stance used to be: unless I can pick the album, it is highly unlikely that anyone could pick an album that I would want to keep.

I have opened up hugely to alternate performances and to composers not yet in my collection. Given that they are major composers or ones that are nearly as well known, then I would probably be okay with the choice.

I don't like budget labels, for the most part, but reissues of respected labels are great. I am not much into historical performances from the pre-stereo age. I don't like excerpts and definitely don't care for aria albums. Popularized classical and symphonic movie soundtracks would not be thrilling. Religious music wouldn't be a good fit, since I get my dose by personal means.

Uh, oh! It's starting to get complicated 

A collection, like clothing, is just too personal, I think, for someone else to make the choice.

How about you? Would you love anything someone picked out for you?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It would be very difficult for someone to know what I am interested in in order to buy a gift CD for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like the thought that someone at least tried to buy me a CD/ DVD instead of a gift voucher.
However, they know if I don't like it, I say so, and swap it, no hard feelings .


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

People know it's difficult to buy music for me, they know I have a lot, and don't know what I have, and don't know what I want. I have put CD's on my Amazon wish list that I've shared. And before that technology was available, I told people specifically what I wanted. 

But all of you people here know a lot about music, you've been looking at my posts on current listening, so please go ahead and buy me a birthday present and Christmas present.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

While people don't know what albums to get me, it beats getting a tie.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Like senza, I have a wish list on Amazon so I've no problem with receiving music as a gift.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It usaully doesn't work when someone who doesn't know much about a hobby buys a gift for an enthusiast. I tend not to like receiving gift cards or just saying "buy me this exact thing." 

An Amaz*n Wish List sounds like a good idea (give 'em lots of options to choose from), but I've never used it for sharing.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

No complains if somebody wish to buy for me.  I take it all. Classical, Opera, Jazz, world music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If the subject arises I gently discourage my kith and kin by saying I have all the music I need (and clothes, for that matter). A white lie, of course, but I feel bad if any of them spend money trying their best but end up getting something which I don't particularly want. The Amazon wish-list is an idea but I don't know if any of my nieces and nephews actually have Amazon accounts - I know my mother and sister don't.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> An Amaz*n Wish List sounds like a good idea (give 'em lots of options to choose from), but I've never used it for sharing.


I hear ya. My list is private and the only other person who can see it is my wife. I never really bought into the whole gift giving/receiving thing-if I want something and can afford it, I prefer to buy it myself.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I would like receiving classical albums for Christmas, so I don't have to use Spotify.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Great thread. I hate getting any type of music as a gift and then pretending that i like it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Morimur said:


> I hear ya. My list is private and the only other person who can see it is my wife. I never really bought into the whole gift giving/receiving thing-if I want something and can afford it, I prefer to buy it myself.


Right on brother! For Christmas just give me a gift card, or cash, and drive me to the nearest record store!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Quite often a giver gives someone what they (the giver) like because the giver is so excited about it they think others will be too. On that note, I restrain myself from buying everyone I know a copy of the opera Fidelio. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I prefer an Amazon gift card. There are things on my Amazon wish list, but it doesn't mean I want them now. My interests tend to shift.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I prefer an Amazon gift card. There are things on my Amazon wish list, but it doesn't mean I want them now. My interests tend to shift.


Absolutely! There are so many wonderful CD sets on Amazon. Sometimes I spend hours just searching for stuff. But on occasion it is fun to go to a real, brick and mortar record store and browse the used CDs. Even more fun when you find something interesting for a reasonable price.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I always love a gift from a fellow classical junkie--and thinking about how to return the favor. When it comes to well-meaning family members who don't listen to music, I praise them extravagantly whenever they give me a gift card.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It already hard for me to find something I like that I don't already have.

And I agree with Morimur. I really have more stuff than I need. What I don't have is enough time, and no mortal can give me that. Why not give to those who are in need instead?


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Maybe we should set up a Secret Santa arrangement. People who sign up have to buy one CD for one randomly assigned recipient, but in return will receive one from someone else. All Santas are kept secret, and all recipients have to listen to the music received and write their reactions. Then if a Secret Santa want to reveal himself then he (or she) can.

By the way, probably no need to buy a new CD. I don't see anything wrong with giving (or receiving) a used CD as long as the selection is thoughtful.

I think it would be a hoot! Any interest?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the thought more so than the gift. My parents will get me a classical cd every once in a while, and it makes me happy because they know how much I love the music. But it's usually something I already have a better version of. Doesn't matter really.

Otherwise I prefer iTunes or Amazon gift cards. Though my sister has asked me before to show her my Amazon wish list for my birthday and she ended up getting me the Prokofiev Symphony set by Seiji Ozawa and the Berlin Philharmonic   :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Maybe we should set up a Secret Santa arrangement. People who sign up have to buy one CD for one randomly assigned recipient, but in return will receive one from someone else. All Santas are kept secret, and all recipients have to listen to the music received and write their reactions. Then if a Secret Santa want to reveal himself then he (or she) can.
> 
> By the way, probably no need to buy a new CD. I don't see anything wrong with giving (or receiving) a used CD as long as the selection is thoughtful.
> 
> I think it would be a hoot! Any interest?


This would be cool if we weren't so spread out throughout the world. I think shipping costs and possibly logistics would be a problem. And then there's the issue of enforcement and freeloading.

*I'd probably play anyway,* but someone would need to be in charge to facilitate exchange of addresses, etc.

BTW, I'm not bothered by a bit of "inefficiency" (i.e., wouldn't it be easier to just spend the money on yourself? - bah!). I'm just worried it would be too difficult. Then again, maybe you can order through local Amazo and have them send it directly?


----------

